

Are Angry Legos Harming Our Children? - quaffapint
http://www.popsci.com/science/article/2013-06/are-lego-figures-getting-angrier

======
DanBC
Clicky link to the actual paper
([http://bartneck.de/publications/2013/agentsWithFaces/bartnec...](http://bartneck.de/publications/2013/agentsWithFaces/bartneckLEGOAgent.pdf))

